

The IT Salary ‘Wave’: Skills, Salaries, and the Coming Reckoning - nealabq
http://switchon.eaton.com/plug/article.aspx/the-it-salary-wave-skills-salaries-and-the-co?utm_source=End_User_Outbrain&utm_medium=Content_Distribuition&utm_campaign=Plug&utm_content=The-IT-Salary-?Wave?-Skills-Salaries-and

======
bencollier49
What a misanalysis!

Those "top skills" closely mirror the size of the departments which are hiring
for them. Of course "service desk" is in demand, they need a lot of people. Am
I going to rush out and brush up on my call handling skills? Nope, I don't
want to work on the service desk right now.

They could at least have looked at growth trends by area, rather than just
size.

------
mathattack
It seems strange that they talk about 2.3% raises. 2.3% may be the mean, but
it's probably not the median or mode.

Very few people actually get 2.3% raises. The good people do a lot better. The
less skilled folks get downsized, replaced with cheaper resources and forced
to get pay cuts.

